
Building Real Applications from My iPad - jerodsanto
https://brownfield.dev/post/2020-07-11-ipad-code-server-workflow/
======
emptyparadise
I find these types of non-standard workflows fascinating. Ultimately it's all
still too limited for my tastes, but there are interesting tricks I've picked
up from a few similar coding on iPad articles.

